# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 12/12/2007



## Greg (Dec 3, 2007)

Just got this Email:



> Greg,
> Looks like I can get started on Tom's Thursday. If Things go well we will seed Nor'Easter, early next week.
> Chris



I am beside myself with joy!!

  

I will be there on Wednesday, 12/12. However, if it looks like the bumps won't be ready in time, I'm willing to push it up to Thursday. Great warm-up for Hunter 12/14!

Who's with me?


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2007)

A little stoke to get you sucka foos primed up!!!!



Game is on!!!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just got this Email:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there is a god.  I'll bring the guy a 12 pack of his choice if he has them up and running by the 12th.

And you can pass that on greg, i'm serious.


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2007)

2knees said:


> there is a god.  I'll bring the guy a 12 pack of his choice if he has them up and running by the 12th.
> 
> And you can pass that on greg, i'm serious.



Ha! :lol: I will. And I know you are...
:beer:


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2007)

:lol:  You guys are addicted!

I drove by today.  Looking good!  Light coverage, but they're doing a great job on most of the trails.  Some snow mounded up on Exhibition, too (for spreading later, I imagine).


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just got this Email:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 4, 2007)

Ohh, sounds like fun! Wonder if I can talk the Mr. into going


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Ohh, sounds like fun! Wonder if I can talk the Mr. into going


You'll have him addicted to the sport in no time!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 4, 2007)

Should be there for this one...  

Trying to get to Sundown this weekend as well.  Half day to ease the wife back in.  Pumped!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2007)

Ill be there with the rest of you bumpaholics!!!!!

steve


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

powhunter said:


> Ill be there with the rest of you bumpaholics!!!!!
> 
> steve



Nice, Steve. Break out the 'Brawlers! 

Forecast looks good for snowmaking the next four nights. Then again Monday and Tuesday nights. Plenty of time to open Tom's and then seed and top coat Nor'easter.

Please, oh please. Hard to believe that in exactly one week we might be finishing up the first of hopefully many Sundown night bump sessions. That would rule it!


----------



## severine (Dec 6, 2007)

I just hope the weather forecast I watched this morning doesn't come to fruition for Wed... mixed precip that night, looking like more wet than snow.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 6, 2007)

severine said:


> I just hope the weather forecast I watched this morning doesn't come to fruition for Wed... mixed precip that night, looking like more wet than snow.



Fffftttt!! Sevie, think cold, grab a sitter and come out with us Wednesday!


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

severine said:


> I just hope the weather forecast I watched this morning doesn't come to fruition for Wed... mixed precip that night, looking like more wet than snow.



That's what Gore-Tex is for!


----------



## severine (Dec 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> That's what Gore-Tex is for!


Always thinkin'! 



MRGisevil said:


> Fffftttt!! Sevie, think cold, grab a sitter and come out with us Wednesday!


  I may have to beg my parents to watch the kids that night.  Would be worth it, though!


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, Chris doesn't think he'll have Tom's covered by next Wednesday which = no Nor'easter bumps.  However, he would like to get Exhibition seeded with bumps for this weekend.

Regardlesss, I'm there Sunday night and on 12/12.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Unfortunately, Chris doesn't think he'll have Tom's covered by next Wednesday which = no Nor'easter bumps.  However, he would like to get Exhibition seeded with bumps for this weekend.
> 
> Regardlesss, I'm there Sunday night and on 12/12.




bumps on exhibition huh.  well the 12 pack is out but that would deserve one of these.  :smile:


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

2knees said:


> bumps on exhibition huh.  well the 12 pack is out but that would deserve one of these.  :smile:



I know. A kick in the balls, huh?

I'm really anxious to see the snow depths over there. If they've only made snow on Canyon Run, Nor'easter, Ex, Stinger, Temptor and Little Joe, the bases must be *deep*. I've seen them adequately cover all that in only 60 hours of snowmaking. They must have been able to make snow every night this week. Unless of course, that water issue is a bigger issue than we think. Then again, they made a lot of progress in one night. This was last weekend:











I would be willing to move this to Thursday night if Nor'easter will be seeded by then, but a Thursday night bump session might be a bit rough right before Hunter 12/14. :-o


----------



## 2knees (Dec 6, 2007)

i would've been beside myself with joy but in all seriousness, even having exhibition is far better then what we would've seen out of any local area in any other year.  Good job by sundown and i'll keep giving them my money.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Unless of course, that water issue is a bigger issue than we think.



When I talked to Chris last week he said that the water was still an issue, but that the situation had gotten better with the rain we've gotten recently..


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2007)

Mountain looks good. Nice side-to-side coverage. There ain't going to be any bumps though, that's for sure. Brian and I were discussing tonight whether they will open this week, or try to preserve the snow for the weekend. Forecast looks a bit rough this week. If open, I'm there for about 6:30 pm on Wednesday.

Let's do the 7:30 pm meet-up at the Nor'easter sun deck again this season. Who else is in?


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

*Reopening at 3 pm*

Reopening today at 3 pm so that's good news. Wednesday night should be a go.

NWS forecast is ugly though:



> Today: Rain and sleet likely, mainly before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 36. North wind around 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Little or no snow accumulation expected.
> 
> Tonight: Partly cloudy, with a low around 23. North wind around 6 mph.
> 
> ...



:-x


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Reopening today at 3 pm so that's good news. Wednesday night should be a go.







> NWS forecast is ugly though:
> 
> 
> :-x



:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2007)

At least they're planning on resuming snow-making tonight! 



			
				skisundown.com said:
			
		

> Snowmaking returns tonight!


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2007)

Have I told you how much I hate the weather right now? 

Enough with the sleet, freezing rain, and rain!  Bring on the snow!!!!!! 

I haven't found anyone to watch the kids yet but if I can, I will be there Wed night.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

Ahem:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=06057 

Uhm....who else thinks it might a good idea to keep Thursday open as a reserve instead...?
:idea:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2007)

You are evil.  Ski until closing at Sundown (10 pm).  Home by 11 pm.  Wake up at 5:15s so I can get to the carpool on Friday morning.  

Let's see how the forecast changes over the next few days....


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> You are evil.  Ski until closing at Sundown (10 pm).  Home by 11 pm.  Wake up at 5:15s so I can get to the carpool on Friday morning.



That's *exactly *what I'm saying. Gotta get after it when we can...



Grassi21 said:


> Let's see how the forecast changes over the next few days....



Exactly, perhaps this storm will explode earlier than expected and we'll be forced to take Thursday off as well...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> That's *exactly *what I'm saying. Gotta get after it when we can...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, perhaps this storm will explode earlier than expected and we'll be forced to take Thursday off as well...



I hope New Hartford gets puked on and we ride pow all day Thursday and then do it again on Friday.  I'm seriously going to the ski shop after my 2 o'clock meeting to browse..... or maybe purchase.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2007)

you guys are demented.  I mean that in a good way, but still...........


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I hope New Hartford gets puked on and we ride pow all day Thursday and then do it again on Friday.  I'm seriously going to the ski shop after my 2 o'clock meeting to browse..... or maybe purchase.



Likewise. Whatcha looking at? The AC3s?


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

2knees said:


> you guys are demented.  I mean that in a good way, but still...........


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Likewise. Whatcha looking at? The AC3s?



I want to see if they have the AC20s in stock.  The 30s are still an option if I can't get my the sales rep to talk me out of them.  I also want to see if they have any Rossi B2s in stock after your suggestion.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2007)

2knees said:


> you guys are demented.  I mean that in a good way, but still...........



come run with me and the HS lax team a couple of times a week and the energy will flow back into you.  seriously.  we wrap up our conditionings sessions with some yoga too.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> come run with me and the HS lax team a couple of times a week and the energy will flow back into you.  seriously.  we wrap up our conditionings sessions with some yoga too.



hahahahahahahahahahaha................AAHHHHHHHHhahahahahahahaha.

wait, you're serious.  I can barely run to the bathroom when i have the runs.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2007)

2knees said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaha................AAHHHHHHHHhahahahahahahaha.
> 
> wait, you're serious.  I can barely run to the bathroom when i have the runs.



i'd hate to do your laundry.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

My wife was holding off making plans on Wednesday night since she knows that's ski night. I ran a potential Thursday night by her and she would actually prefer that which works out well as it lines up nicely with this storm. I'm keeping Thursday open as a very viable option.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2007)

If it's Thursday night, Brian will be working.  You guys can give him a hard time while you're there.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

severine said:


> If it's Thursday night, Brian will be working.  You guys can give him a hard time while you're there.



Whoops!  Forgot about that.







Sorry, bud - no friends on a powder day (night). Please be sure to say hello though. We'll let you know how the powder is skiing...  

I think I can just about forget about my ride to Hunter on Friday...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Whoops!  Forgot about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries, that's the breaks.  It wouldn't be the first powder day (or night) that I've had to sit by the lift and watch everyone else have fun...


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> No worries, that's the breaks.  It wouldn't be the first powder day (or night) that I've had to sit by the lift and watch everyone else have fun...


At least this year you can delegate to the peons. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

severine said:


> At least this year you can delegate to the peons. :lol:



Yeah really. Can't you just take off for a few runs here and there to sample the product or something? You're a big shot there now, after all...


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

3:51 pm update:



> Thursday: Snow likely, mainly between 10am and 1pm, then snow and freezing rain likely between 1pm and 3pm, then snow likely after 3pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.
> 
> Thursday Night: Snow and sleet likely before 10pm, then sleet likely between 10pm and 1am, then snow likely after 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 21. Chance of precipitation is 70%.



WTF? :blink:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> 3:51 pm update:
> 
> Thursday: Snow likely, mainly between 10am and 1pm, then snow and freezing rain likely between 1pm and 3pm, then snow likely after 3pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 31. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.
> 
> ...




here, let me translate that for you.

We dont have a %()$in clue as to what is going to happen so lets just throw out every possibility and put times in there to make it sound professional.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2007)

2knees said:


> here, let me translate that for you.
> 
> We dont have a %()$in clue as to what is going to happen so lets just throw out every possibility and put times in there to make it sound professional.


Sounds about right.

One of the local news channels did actually admit last night that there were a lot of variables this week in the weather and that they couldn't reliably predict what would be happening.  :lol:  Like that's any different than any other day.  :roll:

The good news is that if we end up being on for Wed night, my parents have agreed to watch the kids so I can go for a couple of hours and join you guys.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 11, 2007)

severine said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> One of the local news channels did actually admit last night that there were a lot of variables this week in the weather and that they couldn't reliably predict what would be happening.  :lol:  Like that's any different than any other day.  :roll:
> 
> The good news is that if we end up being on for Wed night, my parents have agreed to watch the kids so I can go for a couple of hours and join you guys.



Awesome! If it's game on I'll be there, possibly w/ Timmy in tow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thursday is a no go for me.  I'm trading Thurs for a Saturday with one of my buds from Boston.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Thursday is a no go for me.  I'm trading Thurs for a Saturday with one of my buds from Boston.



Bummer. I'm leaning towards Thursday to enjoy the powder at this point.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm doing Thursday night. I'll leave this thread up for those of you that still plan to ski Wed.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2007)

AFAIK we're still planning on being there on Wednesday night...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 11, 2007)

Out Wed and Thurs.  IN FRIDAY!


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 12, 2007)

I hear we're getting rain tonight?? I'll be there if the weather is Ok, but if its raining Ill stay home.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2007)

The forecasts that I've been seeing say we'll have some rain this morning and maybe a little through the day, but tonight should be clear.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 12, 2007)

That's good to hear. I'm not concerned with skiing in less than ideal conditions- just worried about the drive home


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2007)

Watched the weather this morning and they're calling for rain to stop in the morning.  It will be warm today - around 46 degrees.  Should be some soft snow tonight.  But no precip.  

I kind of wish I could go tomorrow instead.  They're calling for 3-6" snow in the afternoon.  But my parents won't watch the kids tomorrow so I have to take what I can get. 

Hope to see you tonight, Randi!  Do you want to set up a meeting place and time?


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 12, 2007)

severine said:


> Watched the weather this morning and they're calling for rain to stop in the morning.  It will be warm today - around 46 degrees.  Should be some soft snow tonight.  But no precip.
> 
> I kind of wish I could go tomorrow instead.  They're calling for 3-6" snow in the afternoon.  But my parents won't watch the kids tomorrow so I have to take what I can get.
> 
> Hope to see you tonight, Randi!  Do you want to set up a meeting place and time?



PMed ya!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> PMed ya!



Now I feel left out...


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Now I feel left out...



Ok Bert I will PM you too.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Now I feel left out...



Me thinks you are joining in on the inaugural Sundown Estrogen Night! :lol:

Take it easy on big ole Brian, ladies...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> Me thinks you are joining in on the inaugural Sundown Estrogen Night! :lol:
> 
> Take it easy on big ole Brian, ladies...



That's what it's starting to seem like...


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> PMed ya!


PM'd you back! 



Greg said:


> Me thinks you are joining in on the inaugural Sundown Estrogen Night! :lol:
> 
> Take it easy on big ole Brian, ladies...





bvibert said:


> That's what it's starting to seem like...


Oh, don't be a wuss!  :roll:  It's not like we bite or anything.  At least, I don't...


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 12, 2007)

severine said:


> PM'd you back!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't be a wuss!  :roll:  It's not like we bite or anything.  At least, I don't...



Awww...him scared, lol. It's ok, I'm pretty sure Tim is coming, so if that's the case, you two can go off on your own and be manly men


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

Brian - if you see Chris tonight, encourage him to seed Nor'easter tomorrow morning. Tomorrow afternoon's snow should top-coat them nicely. I'll do my best to ski them in...


----------

